# How many cubes of Mr. Mondo's MultiBLD?



## Suraimu (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.rubiks.biz/momonga.jpg
http://www.rubiks.biz/momonga2.jpg

How many on earth?XD
Perhaps, He does in the next Amagasaki Open by the same number. 

ももんがさん、やばかったら消します。--;


----------



## tim (Nov 22, 2008)

48?

ten damn characters.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 22, 2008)

Why 48? I count 50 and I am pretty sure he already had some


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 22, 2008)

i agree with Arnaud, i counted 50. wow, that would just be an insane amount


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 23, 2008)

I disagree, there are 51, he also got one in his hands 
Let's see how many he can get


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 24, 2008)

Imagine 50/50


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 24, 2008)

49/50 would be acceptable too i suppose *sigh*


----------

